# Sex after separation/divorce for BS.



## Mishy (Mar 28, 2012)

I am just curious how BS tackle this aspect of life after separation/divorce.

I am still young (31) and have been cheated on by my wife. Things are beyond repair and we will file for divorce and probably separate in a few weeks. No kids and no assets so things should be pretty simple.

My marriage has been sexless (I don't consider 1X a month enough..) for months. 
I don't see myself dating or seeing anyone soon. But I still have a healthy sex drive. I was just wondering what your experience is. FWB?Masturbation?Nothing?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

It ain't rocket science. If you are not seeing anyone you have three choices: make friends with your hand, pay for it, or go without.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bo browse the Life after Divorce section, there are plenty of people discussing their love life over there.

(I realized that may have sounded snippy, and it wasn't my intent-just offering you further information)


----------

